# Trouble with caulking coming loose in shower/bathtub



## StrykerFF (Mar 1, 2017)

We had a contractor put in a new bathtub with tile surround. Problem is, the caulking around the bottom of the tile field, where it meets the tub, keeps popping out. I don't know if it is from moisture getting behind the caulking, or from the floor flexing and pulling it apart, but the contractor has tried three times to install a lasting seal, and has failed each time. I don't think he knows what to do at this point, so I am hoping someone here does. 

I'm not sure what they used the first time, but I bet it was standard acrylic/latex caulk. Then they tried a "sealing grout" which cracked immediately. This last time they used a siliconized caulk, but it definitely wasn't the 100% silicone caulk I suggested they use. Pictures of this last caulking starting to come loose are included. 

Each time we let the bathroom dry out for several days before trying the next thing to make sure there wasn't any moisture left behind. I'm sure that water penetrates through the grout and tile when we shower, but the contractor tells me the walls behind the tile have been waterproofed. 

Should it just be a matter of using 100% silicone like I wanted. or do I need to get under the house and look into adding additional support under the bathroom? I am tired of waiting for the contractor to figure it out and am open to suggestions.

I will try to add info about the tub and tile, which is a lightly textured tile intended for flooring, but apparently it wont let me post links until I have posted on this site a few times.


----------



## StrykerFF (Mar 1, 2017)

This is the tub and tile we used:

Tub: http://www.homedepot.com/p/American...n-Soaking-Tub-in-White-2460-002-020/100086755

Tile: https://www.lowes.com/pd/GBI-Tile-S...n-x-12-in-Actual-11-81-in-x-11-81-in/50437776


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, you need real 100% bathroom silicone in that spot. Get the kind with the 7-year no-mold guarantee.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Usually lack of adhesion with caulks boils down to surface prep. I clean with bleach and water first, towel dry. Then wipe the surfaces with denatured alcohol. The alcohol removes any oils and soaps then evaporates instantly.
Do you how the surfaces were preped?

100% silicone would be a step up from what was used. Polyurethane would be a step up from the silicon.


----------



## StrykerFF (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't know how the surface was prepared, but I can make sure it is done right next time. 

The contractor has suggested that the biggest concern is moisture getting behind the caulk. If we wash it with bleach water, do we need to let it dry out for a day or two afterward? 

Also, I noticed they put up masking tape around the application site when they caulked it in order to get straight lines. This resulted in a slight ridge that you can see if you look closely at the pictures. Is it possible that this is making it easier for water to get behind the caulk, or am I correct in believing that moisture has nothing to do with our problem?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

*** Don't Laugh at me for this idea. It isn't mine. ***

Had a helper who would fill the tub with water before caulking it using the masking tape and then getting butt naked and jump into the tub.

The weight of the water would pull the tub down resulting in a bead of caulking that was pre stretched for the weight. 

Maybe you need to try that?


*** No. I have never tried it. ***


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is some serious thinking right there. Did he leave the tub full until it cured?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

There should be no ridge from the tape. He should go over it lightly after pulling off the tape while it is still wet to feather that out.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> That is some serious thinking right there. Did he leave the tub full until it cured?


Yes he did but first he pulled the tape and smoothed it out.


----------



## StrykerFF (Mar 1, 2017)

I finally got around to re-caulking the tub. I followed every piece of advice you guys gave, including getting naked and jumping in the tub :wink2: Unless I come back with more questions, you can assume everything went well. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

StrykerFF said:


> I finally got around to re-caulking the tub. I followed every piece of advice you guys gave, including getting naked and jumping in the tub :wink2: Unless I come back with more questions, you can assume everything went well. Thanks for all your help!


I missed the "jumping in naked" part from @jlhaslip recommendation...but seeing as he is in Canada...they do stuff a bit different up there so you probably aren't far off.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree with surface prep and also the type of caulk. It also looks to me like the contractor used too much caulk.

I also do not think that a serious contractor needs to use tape when caulking a tub. I actually view that as part of the problem. You pull the tape off and then it pulls the caulk away from the tile ever so slightly. Just enough to break that seal and allow water to get behind.

Flannel GUY DIY


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> That is some serious thinking right there. Did he leave the tub full until it cured?


But wouldn't he get cold while waiting?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> But wouldn't he get cold while waiting?


He's Canadian so as long as the water wasn't ice, he's fine. :wink2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

leave the Canadian guy alone! he is still trying to find a decent piece of bacon up there


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

lenaitch said:


>


Extreme _ice-fishing ???_


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

dd57chevy said:


> Extreme _ice-fishing ???_


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Flannel Guy DIY said:


> leave the Canadian guy alone! he is still trying to find a decent piece of bacon up there


Now, now - we have both. We just serve it up in reasonable quantities . . .











Tony's I-75 in Birch Run Michigan. We stopped in there on a bike trip. I have never seen food served in quantities like that place.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

now THAT is a bacon sandwich!!


----------

